# Vitek, drummer of Decapitated Dies at 23



## BlankPlank91 (Nov 7, 2007)

Vitek, the drummer of Decapitated has died due to head injuries sustained when their tour bus collided with aother vehicle, sad news for drummers around the world, without him, Decapitated would not have been what they are.

Rest In Peace my man, you were no Three Dimensional Defect

Full Story Found Here


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2007)

Too late. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/40114-decapitated-drummer-dead-23-a.html


----------

